
The half-life of DNA in bone: measuring decay kinetics in 158 dated fossils - ivoflipse
http://rspb.royalsocietypublishing.org/content/early/2012/10/05/rspb.2012.1745
======
cstross
Shorter paper: the half-life of DNA sequences in bone is around 520 years.
"Jurassic Park" just got holed below the waterline. (Resurrecting wooly
mammoths from frozen soft tissues samples is another matter: the process of
DNA degradation is temperature-dependent. This finding relates to DNA
extracted from bone samples of Moas from New Zealand at an average temperature
of around 13 celsius.)

